# Góc thư giãn > Chuyện bên lề >  Cấm nhập các thiết bị máy móc cũ hơn 10 năm có hiệu lực vào 1/7/2016

## anhcos

Các bác diy sẽ có nhiều thuận lợi hay khó khăn khi cái này có hiệu lực. 
Nghe nói 1 số dn đang bán hết để chuyển sang kinh doanh món khác.


http://www.most.gov.vn/Desktop.aspx/...92D6AFD22DA2F/

Ý kiến mấy bác thế nào đây?

----------

Gamo, ppgas

----------


## Kokono

> Các bác diy sẽ có nhiều thuận lợi hay khó khăn khi cái này có hiệu lực. 
> Nghe nói 1 số dn đang bán hết để chuyển sang kinh doanh món khác.
> 
> 
> http://www.most.gov.vn/Desktop.aspx/...92D6AFD22DA2F/
> 
> Ý kiến mấy bác thế nào đây?


1 hoặc 2 năm lại ra quy định tương tự, được vài tháng rồi bỏ. Ngành cơ khí mà cấm nhập máy công cụ cũ thì ngành cơ khí Việt Nam do các ông chủ nước ngoài nắm hết.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

ngồi tán dóc với mấy ông chủ bãi cũng có nghe, ổng bảo gom đồ đi sắp tăng giá =))))

----------


## kekea

người ơi xin đừng, em chưa mua được gì cả :'(

----------


## Mới CNC

Chủ trương thì không sai. Vì VN ta vốn bị coi là bãi thải của nghành công nghiệp. Nhưng suy cho cùng thì với mức thu nhập của người dân, và tình hình kinh tế VN thì rất khó cho người dân và doanh nghiệp VN. cộng đồng DIY như anh em ta hết đất... hết sáng tạo... túm lại nhân tài không có đất dụng võ mà phải đi đánh thuê... nả nản và nản.

----------


## ppgas

Thấy rác CN nhập về nhiều cũng có cái được cái mất, cái mất sẽ nhiều hơn.

----------


## Ga con

Các bác không cần lo.

Trong tất cả các máy móc nhập về, được mấy % khai báo là máy móc. Toàn khai báo rác công nghiệp.

Thế nên gần hết mấy các xác em mua về đều là máy bị HQ tháo phá nát phần điện rồi trả lại. Khai báo rác nhưng là máy thì họ phá cho ra rác rồi mới trả.

Chẳng qua 1 chiêu để bắt chẹt thôi.
Thanks.

----------

anhcos

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Thấy rác CN nhập về nhiều cũng có cái được cái mất, cái mất sẽ nhiều hơn.


Mất nhiều lắm anh ah, bên ao đôi có ông chuyên nhập rác về, hôm bữa nhập về trong lô có mấy chục bình hóa chất gì đấy mà để hình tam giác nguy hiểm, vài bữa sau quay lại thì thấy còn mấy cái can ko, nghi là đổ xuống cống hết rồi.

----------


## terminaterx300

> Các bác không cần lo.
> 
> Trong tất cả các máy móc nhập về, được mấy % khai báo là máy móc. Toàn khai báo rác công nghiệp.
> 
> Thế nên gần hết mấy các xác em mua về đều là máy bị HQ tháo phá nát phần điện rồi trả lại. Khai báo rác nhưng là máy thì họ phá cho ra rác rồi mới trả.
> 
> Chẳng qua 1 chiêu để bắt chẹt thôi.
> 
> Thanks.


sai lầm nhé, chẳng phải bắt chẹt gì nhau đâu, cấm hay ko cấm nó cũng thế àh, muốn hội nhập với mấy thằng bán máy CNC thì phải cho nó bán máy mới

nói đơn giản như hàng vi tính hay điện tử, hàng 2nd đầy ra đóa, làm gì nhau  :Wink:

----------


## Ga con

Sai chỗ nào ku.
Bắt chẹt anh nói tụi bãi bắt chẹt chứ hq nói làm gì.

Mới cũ bán đầy ra đó từ bao nhiêu năm nay chứ phải mới đâu.

Máy ngoài bãi là liệt vào RÁC chứ >90% không ai khai nhập  máy. 

Luật cấm & hạn chế nhập rác đã có hơn 10 năm nay chứ phải mới đâu. Thế mà thực tế sao ai cũng hiểu.

Với e, nó cũng vậy thôi chả khác gì.

Thanks

----------


## terminaterx300

> Sai chỗ nào ku.
> Bắt chẹt anh nói tụi bãi bắt chẹt chứ hq nói làm gì.
> 
> Mới cũ bán đầy ra đó từ bao nhiêu năm nay chứ phải mới đâu.
> 
> Máy ngoài bãi là liệt vào RÁC chứ >90% không ai khai nhập  máy. 
> 
> Luật cấm & hạn chế nhập rác đã có hơn 10 năm nay chứ phải mới đâu. Thế mà thực tế sao ai cũng hiểu.
> 
> ...


ai da, ở trên bảo HQ phá nát, ở dưới bảo bắt chẹt -> HQ bắt chẹt má ơi. ko đúng àh  :Wink: 

bãi dạo này đang đẩy đưa dữ lém, hình như 2-3 năm trước cũng làm 1 vố cấm rồi bà con thi nhau ôm máy, sặc máu 

nói chung là làm màu của mấy tay tài phiệt thoai :v dân đen ngu thì chết  :Cool:

----------


## ducduy9104

Cấm nhập máy cũ chứ có cấm nhập rác đâu. Máy trong nước thải ra đầy đó thôi lo gì mà khan hàng :Wink:

----------


## thuhanoi

CHỉ cần cái móng tay lọt qua là anh em mình xài mệt nghĩ - lo gì  :Big Grin: 
Mà đã lọt là lọt cho đáng, anh em mình có khi lại lượm được món ngon

----------


## Ga con

> Cấm nhập máy cũ chứ có cấm nhập rác đâu. Máy trong nước thải ra đầy đó thôi lo gì mà khan hàng


Cụ lại nhầm, luật cấm nhập rác thải công nghiệp, hạn chế nhập phế liệu có từ chừng 15 năm trước rồi.

Mỗi lần có gì mới là bãi lại nói này nói nọ, về tổng thể bản chất vẫn thế. Hàng khan, nhiều người biết thì giá lên, thế thôi.

@ Teminatex: HQ bắt chẹt là chuyện đương nhiên rồi, cần gì phải nói nữa ku. Lương hệ số nhà nước giờ đi làm kịch bậc về hưu chưa được 8t ăn còn chưa đủ. Phải tìm đường cho người ta lách người ta sống chứ.

Thanks.

----------


## hung1706

Hehe theo em thì cấm cỡ nào cũng vậy, cũng có đồ chơi cho các bác lượm sưu tầm, khác cái là giá nó sẽ cao hơn.
Đừng dại dột mà ghim hàng, như bác Nam mập đã nói thì nhiều tay chơi sặc máu mũi.

Cái gì cũng có giá của nó. Máy cũ nhập ko dc thì rộng đường cho máy mới về. Hy vọng 1 ngày nào đó dạo bãi gặp được vài em Datron hahaha

----------


## Gamo

Kệ, cứ cấm là tốt, mấy cha đây ngập mặt trong hàng rồi, lo giề....

Cấm nhập hàng cũ thì những nhà sản xuất trong nước như Nhật Sơn Electric, PhucNd mới biến thành rồng được chứ
Nghe đâu lão Nam chuẩn bị mở lò sản xuất combo cấp C7 đến C3...

----------


## ronaldinho_07

hôm rồi em đi lấy máy cũ của 1 công ty,em lấy con date 94 OMC
họ thanh lí hết,nghe anh quản lí kêu bên đó lên brother dòng s2-c/d  :Big Grin:

----------


## terminaterx300

> @ Teminatex: HQ bắt chẹt là chuyện đương nhiên rồi, cần gì phải nói nữa ku. Lương hệ số nhà nước giờ đi làm kịch bậc về hưu chưa được 8t ăn còn chưa đủ. Phải tìm đường cho người ta lách người ta sống chứ.
> 
> Thanks.


đôi bên có lợi mà éo okay sao  :Wink:  ông có chút tôi có chút ..................... lúc nào cũng chửi HQ mà dùng toàn hàng xách tay vãi lolz  :Cool:

----------


## Nam CNC

ở VN vẫn sống tốt nếu biết cách mà .


Cái luật hay quy định này nó tái đi tái lại hoài , mà máy móc cũ về càng ngày càng nhiều mới ghê . Không nhập rác thì nhập máy móc cũ thôi chứ có gì đâu , nhưng giá sẽ tăng nhưng không nhiều đâu mà lo.

----------


## Kokono

Quy định này lại có lợi cho hàng của Trung Quốc nữa rồi.

----------


## Tuancoi

Chưa biết tình hình sau này như thế nào, nhưng thấy giá đã tăng...

----------


## nhatson

dụ này em nhớ có lâu, nhưng đợt microsoft xây nhà máy , đem máy móc vô nên tạm hoãn, giờ mới active lại

----------

